# Where does a Kodiak bear sleep?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Any **** place she wants!!! I went go on a hike up to a lake when I ran into this old gal asleep on a pipe while her four cubs played on the bridge I had to cross. Welp, I guess I'll go hiking some place else today.


















On the way back I saw this bruiser down by the creek. He's a shooter! I can't wait for the bearhunt!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you carry pepper spray when you do these hikes? Or something else? I'm pretty sure I would shi+ my pants if I ran into something that big.:shock: Very cool photos though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy crap!!! I'd get on the first plane and move to New Jersey.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Do you carry pepper spray when you do these hikes? Or something else? I'm pretty sure I would shi+ my pants if I ran into something that big.:shock: Very cool photos though.


No I don't normally carry pepper spray. I should. I carry a Kimber .45. If I were to rate bear protection I would say a rifle is first, followed by spray, pistol with ball ammo and shotgun. Fortunately most bears, including Kodiaks, don't want anything to do with humans.
On a side-note, shooting a bear in defense of life with a rifle or spray is very, very effective. But with a rifle, you have a long drawn-out process with the Fish and Game justifying and documenting the kill. With spray, hopefully, both of you just walk away alive and a bit wiser.
Another side-note, if I were tracking a wounded bear I would only use a rifle. Panicked hunters spraying each other and the bear can only cause problems in the heat of the moment. It's hard to shoot a charging bear when your eyes are on fire. This I know.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Super cool pictures LB. If I walked up on that, I too would probably not be hiking there that day. Not just because of the bears, but because I don't typically carry spare underwear when I go a hiking.



longbow said:


> It's hard to shoot a charging bear when your eyes are on fire. *This I know.*


That sounds like an interesting story. Care to share?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes. It was a black bear hunt. A friend had made a marginal hit and I was on point as we crawled into the old-growth to track and retrieve him. Alaska is thick. We heard a growl and limbs snapping. All of a sudden a very angry bear with nothing to lose charged us. One of the guys behind me discharged his spray as he was running backwards. The other hunter and I got a good dose. I just remember seeing black hair in my scope when I yanked the trigger. The other hunter shot as well. He had a bullet in his chest and one in his neck.
That stuff burns like crazy. I can see why it works!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Can't even imagine the adrenaline that must have been pumping after an experience like that! Glad you made it out.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that only a fool would go after a wounded bear black or brown armed with bear spray. These animals are now so hyped up on adrenalin that all the spray would be is a condiment on whoever they get a hold of. 

I know that on my bear hunt in British Colombia that after I shot my black bear and he made it into the timber that I wished that I had a quick handling 12 ga shotgun loaded with slugs instead of my rifle with a scope on it. I didn't have to worry since the bear was dead a hundred feet into the trees but it gives you a uneasy feeling going into the dark timber after them.


----------

